# Rats got a hold of cold medicine (Dayquil gelcaps)?



## mehel (Feb 6, 2012)

My roommate and I have 2 pet rats that are kept in her room. Today I noticed a Dayquil gelcap in their cage, but it was unpunctured so I thought little of it. Now we were just playing with them and I found more - after finding 2 I found an empty package that would have contained 6 hidden in one of their tunnels.  All 6 have been accounted for, 2 were mostly full but 4 were empty. I'm doubtful they would have eaten the fluid because I'm sure it tastes nasty, and I feel like if they had they would have been effected by now because they haven't been out for several days so the capsules have likely been there for a while. Should I be worried? They have not been acting different or unusual at all - just our same old ratties. The closest vet that does rats is an hour away, and I don't want to stress them with a visit if it's unnecessary. I also did some research and the main ingredient in Dayquil is acetaminophen, which according to (http://ratguide.com/meds/analgesics/acetaminophen.php) is OK for rats in small doses. What do you guys think? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I would keep a very close watch on them, and if anything at all seems amiss take them in.

I'd also do a search on the internet for "acetaminophen toxicity in rats" and read about what overdoses cause.

They will likely be okay but do all the research you can now, so you know what to look for and what it could cause if they ingested it in large amounts. You can also calculate the exact potential amount of that stuff that could have been in the capsules and compare it to the amount needed for it to be toxic, to give you some idea what the risk is.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

i think a phone call to the vet might be a good idea, because they will know exactly how dangerous it could be and when symptoms will show up.though if its been a few days id say youre probably in the clear.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Rats being rats, they probably just chewed open the capsules out of curiosity, and when they realized they tasted nasty, they let the liquid drain out. Rats are often wary of trying new food because of contaminants and poisons and whatnot. Watch them close and have an emergency vet's # on hand.


----------

